# Need help. Should I buy?



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Have an opportunity to buy the kit from a cafe that closed after 15 months due to problems with their lease renewal (landlord's tactics).

Main question is, they have a Faema Enova 2 group Automatic in great condition (they bought new). I'm put off by it not being Semi-auto as I want full control of the shot.

Any thoughts?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not seeing a problem!







With an automatic machine you can use the manual switch/button for your shots and use the volumetric presets for flushing between shots/cleaning cycles.

Nice machines, I'd go for it if its a good price and you like it









Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------

